# Retrotown Music in Ottawa closing down ?



## bagpipe

Just noticed this ad on UsedOttawa that Retrotown Music in Ottawa is closing down. Anyone know any more about it? I have to say that I'm not surprised really - I always felt their prices were a little out of whack. 

http://usedottawa.com/classified-ad/7950702

http://www.retrotownmusic.com/catalog/


----------



## Guest

Ohhhh. I know where I'm going before work tomorrow morning!


----------



## Chito

hmmm... Altho I've not been there in a number of months, I am assuming they still have a big inventory to try to get rid of. I think I might pass by tomorrow.


----------



## mhammer

Just got off the phone with them, and its true. Not simply a moving to another location but a complete shutdown. When I asked when they'd close for good, the guy I spoke with said somewhere around mid-February.

This must have been a recent decision because the web-site shows "new arrivals for January". I think I better submit my medication receipts to my health plan quick. That's a lotta spending money.


----------



## Guest

Well I think I'm going to roll in there for 10:00 am tomorrow morning and take a look. If anyone wants to grab a coffee after shopping send me a PM or an email. :smile:


----------



## greco

I went to Retrotown (for the first time) last year while visiting my stepdaughter and son-in-law in Ottawa.

We always go around to music stores when I'm visiting.

This is so disappointing as it seemed to be such a cool store. I enjoy looking at (and owning) old gear. Can't comment on the prices, but the staff were certainly very friendly.

We had a small store locally that was like Retrotown....it closed down...lots of guitarists really miss it.

Hope you lucky guys get some great deals...wish I lived closer. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito

I was thinking of going after work so that would be around 5pm for me Ian.


----------



## Brennan

Hmm, I may have to stop in and see what they've got as well!


----------



## devnulljp

(I'm kidding, I'm kidding...)


----------



## mhammer

Just came back from the aforementioned establishment, and ran into the owner (Darwin) on entering. The scoop is as follows:

1) Yes, they ARE closing.
2) They are not "going out of business". This is a "time for a break" in Darwin's words. The property is being expropriated to make way for a large high-rise condo (currently in progress behind them), so they have to move anyway. With the Canadian dollar dropping again, and the fiscal crunch coming down everywhere, sales are slacking off a wee bit, but mostly prices are going up first, which does not bode well. The business will still be around via web-site once the store closes, though it won't sell parts and small stuff like strings. Conceivably the store will re-open next year at another location.
3) The stuff on sale is the new stuff (20% off), and some select older stuff. Anything there on consignment remains at the ticketed price. There's weird stuff in back (and damaged/nonfunctional stuff that interests folks like me) which will be dragged out near the end of the lease in February.

I managed to pick up a nice Boss RPH-10 ( http://www.modezero.com/boss-rph10.htm ) that I had my eye on for the last two years for a decent price. Just cleaning it up now. It'll go nice with the ROD-10 I have ( http://filters.muziq.be/model/boss/halfrack/rod10 ).


----------



## Guest

Mark, thanks for the update. I think I'll swing by still tomorrow. The stuff-in-the-back is what I'm most interested in. And a cheap bass. So who knows...I always like a morning playing hooky from work and shopping for gear.


----------



## Guest

Well, I'm pretty sure I know why that place is closing down. The staff was nice, but the selection: meh. And dammit: why do dog people think it's cool to let a yippy little dog wander around their store? Seriously: I don't want to be barked at when I'm shopping for guitars. I'm not a dog person -- I don't know what a bark means. I would have bought that Epi Dot had it: a) stayed passably in tune (I can't be certain it's not a warped neck and only an intonation problem) and b) the darn tone knob on it hadn't been fubar.


----------



## mhammer

I know it's not Norman's Rare Guitars, but there's actually some nice stuff in there. And you can SEE it. Not sure if you were ever in Used Sound before they closed. Now there was a terrible place. They had some great stuff, but it was crammed into this little space, without prices. You could spend an hour in there and miss half the stuff because you couldn't see it. And if you thought Darwin's dog was yappy (that dog has seen a hundred thousand customers come and go; known her since she was a pup - great dog), well, you shoulda met Hans, the owner of Used Sound. Wee bit of a Daffy Duck. I think some people avoided the place largely because they didn't know what to make of him. Never did find out what happened to him or his inventory when he closed up.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> I know it's not Norman's Rare Guitars, but there's actually some nice stuff in there. And you can SEE it.


I wasn't expecting rare, ecclectic (which they seem to have in spades) for sure. And yea, there was some nice stuff up behind the counter. But none of it was really drawing me in. Actually, check that: the Chandler over the door looked cool and I would have rocked with lipstick tube PUs.



> Not sure if you were ever in Used Sound before they closed. Now there was a terrible place. They had some great stuff, but it was crammed into this little space, without prices. You could spend an hour in there and miss half the stuff because you couldn't see it.


Don't recall Used Sound, but the old Songbird location was like that: basically a warehouse-type setup with stuff stacked to the ceiling.



> And if you thought Darwin's dog was yappy (that dog has seen a hundred thousand customers come and go; known her since she was a pup - great dog), well, you shoulda met Hans, the owner of Used Sound. Wee bit of a Daffy Duck. I think some people avoided the place largely because they didn't know what to make of him. Never did find out what happened to him or his inventory when he closed up.


The dog was probably bored. It kept dropping things at my feet and barking at me. Fine, I suppose, if I was hanging at your house -- but guitar stores are annoying enough without having the added pressure of having to toss a chew toy for the owners dog.


----------



## Chito

I didn't get to Retrotown yesterday as the SUV was broken into.  The thief took the GPS. Had to get it fixed since we're using a single vehicle right now. Now I have to wait until Tuesday as I have rehearsals this weekend and a dinner thing on Monday. 

I used to go to Used Sound coz it was close to where I used to work. Never managed to see anything interesting there. It was crowded and very uncomfortable place to go to.

The folks at Retrotown are very friendly, too bad they have to close down. I wonder about the folks who are losing their jobs in there. They'll all probably end up at Steve's.


----------



## rollingdam

mhammer said:


> I know it's not Norman's Rare Guitars, but there's actually some nice stuff in there. And you can SEE it. Not sure if you were ever in Used Sound before they closed. Now there was a terrible place. They had some great stuff, but it was crammed into this little space, without prices. You could spend an hour in there and miss half the stuff because you couldn't see it. And if you thought Darwin's dog was yappy (that dog has seen a hundred thousand customers come and go; known her since she was a pup - great dog), well, you shoulda met Hans, the owner of Used Sound. Wee bit of a Daffy Duck. I think some people avoided the place largely because they didn't know what to make of him. Never did find out what happened to him or his inventory when he closed up.


He has set up shop somewhere in Loyalist Ontario. I remember seeing a post somewhere describing a cramped store with tons of stuff in it and the description of the owner matched Hans to a T.


----------



## bagpipe

Did anyone end up picking anything up at Retrotown? I went in at lunch today and they still seem to have most of the stock that I remember form the last time I was there - lots of crap in amongst the occasional good stuff. They are offering 20% off on most items in the store. I tried a couple of G&L Tribute teles but they weren't that great - strings totally dead, fret ends sticking out etc. I passed.


----------



## Guest

bagpipe said:


> Did anyone end up picking anything up at Retrotown? I went in at lunch today and they still seem to have most of the stock that I remember form the last time I was there - lots of crap in amongst the occasional good stuff. They are offering 20% off on most items in the store. I tried a couple of G&L Tribute teles but they weren't that great - strings totally dead, fret ends sticking out etc. I passed.


I contemplated one of those Tributes as well -- the semi-hollow. But really, with 20% the price seemed _just_ about regular retail. Wasn't a big enough deal for me to lay down the cash.

There was a Sparrow Tele on the wall behind the counter that looked sweet, but out of my range right now. Otherwise it was meh. Anything in the sub-$700 range felt very neglected. That Epi Dot with the fubar tone knob and the wonky intonation for example.


----------



## mhammer

Chito said:


> I didn't get to Retrotown yesterday as the SUV was broken into.  The thief took the GPS. Had to get it fixed since we're using a single vehicle right now.


Our community association had a presentation from the cops on auto-related crimes a few months back. GPS units are the number one target of thieves these days.


----------



## nonreverb

Well now that I've found my way here (thanks iaresee), I'd like to chime in.
iaresee rightly poined out ,on my misplaced post, that L&M also sells used stuff...However it's not the same type of stuff that Retrotown sells. I worked as the repair tech for Darwin for a few years until leaving in 2004. I've remained friends with him and have cruised through his stockpile of stuff many times since for oddball parts. Even after buying Doug Brash's assets, which contained a vast amount of equipment and parts, I still found things at Retro that even he didn't have. I'm going down Thursday to get me some before it's all gone...
Best of luck to Darwin and the staff in all their future endeavours.:smile:


----------



## Bryan Briggs

I haven't been there since about 98' Bought a great Ibanez RG750 from there though!


----------



## Guest

nonreverb said:


> I'm going down Thursday to get me some before it's all gone...


I'm curious. If you pick some stuff up post and let us know what you got. My eye for a diamond in the rough is apparently in need of some tuning.


----------



## marcos

*Retrotown*

Just my opinion but, like a lot of people mentioned the prices where a bit more than at Spaceman,usually a good inventory of vintage stuff.What i will miss is the friendly staff.I have bought a few axes from Darwin and he is a very pleasant fellow to deal with.Too bad for now,i hope he gets back into the business later as we can support another used equipp. store here in Ottawa.
Best of luck to the staff,and we will be seeing you sometime.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer

nonreverb said:


> Well now that I've found my way here (thanks iaresee), I'd like to chime in.
> iaresee rightly poined out ,on my misplaced post, that L&M also sells used stuff...However it's not the same type of stuff that Retrotown sells. I worked as the repair tech for Darwin for a few years until leaving in 2004. I've remained friends with him and have cruised through his stockpile of stuff many times since for oddball parts. Even after buying Doug Brash's assets, which contained a vast amount of equipment and parts, I still found things at Retro that even he didn't have. I'm going down Thursday to get me some before it's all gone...
> Best of luck to Darwin and the staff in all their future endeavours.:smile:


I always wondered what Doug's widow did with all his stuff. Can't think of a better home for it.

I popped down the very first day and picked up a Boss RPH-10 phaser that I had my eye on for a few years now. Took that sucker apart, installed an envelope follower and am now the proud owner of a 12-stage envelope-controlled phaser. Yowza!!

Darwin told me that there are a bunch of oddball dysfunctional things in the back that I would be interested in but that they would not likely come out of hiding until February. I'm waiting for half-synthesizers, busted pickups in need of rewinding, and other things that only a well-trained eye might find of value.

It's actually a pity he's shutting down shop now. A local friend of mine with an exquisite collection of things recently passed away. His widow indicated to me that she would contact me to help her sift through the basement and price stuff, and a lot of it would do nicely on consignment at Retrotown. I figured I would let her do that according to her own schedule. Unfortunately, her schedule won't be Darwin's.

I sold Darwin a little Dallas Rangemaster clone somewhere around the time you left, maybe a little before. I'm told he still keeps it on his pedalboard, which I consider an honour. Never should have sold it to him, though. I thought I'd be able to make another one of equal quality, but after working my way through dozens and dozens of germanium transistors, I still haven't found one that sounds as good as Darwin's. It was a 2SB172 that came from the cannibalized 1965 Mitsubishi transistor radio (remember when radios were evaluated in terms of how many transistors they had?) that I bought with my summer's earnings from picking strawberries at the Experimental Farm. Found lots more 172s at A.D.D. and elsewhere, but never one the equal.


----------



## shoretyus

mhammer said:


> Darwin told me that there are a bunch of oddball dysfunctional things in the back that I would be interested in but that they would not likely come out of hiding until February. I'm waiting for half-synthesizers, busted pickups in need of rewinding, and other things that only a well-trained eye might find of value.


Is that all the stuff nonreverb was hiding ? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## nonreverb

shoretyus said:


> Is that all the stuff nonreverb was hiding ? :smilie_flagge17:


Some of that stuff is gonna be coming out of hiding soon. I have waayyy too much stuff what with the Hammond collection and all....I'll be putting 
it up for sale in the near future...


----------



## Rugburn

Did I mention I LOVE old tubes? Oh I didn't, man., I LOVE old tubes!!

:wave:


----------



## shoretyus

nonreverb said:


> Some of that stuff is gonna be coming out of hiding soon. I have waayyy too much stuff what with the Hammond collection and all....I'll be putting
> it up for sale in the near future...


Do I detect a moment of sober second thought? hwopv... Should I bring the Hammond Hauler Deluxe? Na ... you always want to keep the stuff I'd want..


----------



## mhammer

shoretyus said:


> Is that all the stuff nonreverb was hiding ? :smilie_flagge17:


Nah, I think it's just the "who in their right mind would want THAT?" stuff that Darwin knows I might be interested in.


----------



## nonreverb

mhammer said:


> Nah, I think it's just the "who in their right mind would want THAT?" stuff that Darwin knows I might be interested in.


Ha! You and me both! I'm a sucker for "junk"....just ask my wife:smile:


----------



## shoretyus

nonreverb said:


> Ha! You and me both! I'm a sucker for "junk"....just ask my wife:smile:


Same page just a different book.
:smile:


----------



## Boyko

I was wnating to check that out when they first put up the closing sale, but with the busses out of commision I had no way to get there. Now that the busses are back, maybe I'll go check it out. 

I saw on Kijiji that they are putting 30%-50% certain items, including used gear. I want that Rickenbaker and the Mustang!

Maybe I'll find some cool projects in the back...


----------



## bischbd

*Matchless Independence*

Howdy, anyone who's been there notice if they still have a Matchless Independence in there? If so, is it on sale and what's the price?

They have one listed on their website.

Thanks.


----------



## rollingdam

Saturday Feb 14 is the last day-is it worth checking out at all?


----------



## 6string

Dropped into Retro this aft, parking was a challenge, no sign of the Recession in Westboro, didn't find a Valentine but there was a nice little Cort classical, solid spruce top for $160.

they also had South Park & The Simpsons guitar picks kqoct


----------



## mhammer

I dropped in too. We might have been there at the same time (1-2PM).

Darwin let me rummage around back. There were plenty of tempting things, but ultimately I just had to say "Don't really need it". Well, it was more like "Do I really need to allocate yet another 100hrs of my life to bring _that_ back to life?" I did take a box of cables off his hands for $20, though. There were some nice pieces I could've bought, but major expenditures later this year said no. I was seriously tempted by that old Shin-Ei fuzz wah with the tornado and siren, though.

Fare thee well Darwin. Hope the move is minimally painful. I know it won't be, though. There is a LOT of crap back there. Kinda like my garage...times 10.


----------



## 6string

mhammer said:


> We might have been there at the same time (1-2PM).



Was after 2pm, 2:15-ish I think or later


----------



## Corey1278

mhammer said:


> I always wondered what Doug's widow did with all his stuff. Can't think of a better home for it.
> 
> I popped down the very first day and picked up a Boss RPH-10 phaser that I had my eye on for a few years now. Took that sucker apart, installed an envelope follower and am now the proud owner of a 12-stage envelope-controlled phaser. Yowza!!
> 
> Darwin told me that there are a bunch of oddball dysfunctional things in the back that I would be interested in but that they would not likely come out of hiding until February. I'm waiting for half-synthesizers, busted pickups in need of rewinding, and other things that only a well-trained eye might find of value.
> 
> It's actually a pity he's shutting down shop now. A local friend of mine with an exquisite collection of things recently passed away. His widow indicated to me that she would contact me to help her sift through the basement and price stuff, and a lot of it would do nicely on consignment at Retrotown. I figured I would let her do that according to her own schedule. Unfortunately, her schedule won't be Darwin's.
> 
> I sold Darwin a little Dallas Rangemaster clone somewhere around the time you left, maybe a little before. I'm told he still keeps it on his pedalboard, which I consider an honour. Never should have sold it to him, though. I thought I'd be able to make another one of equal quality, but after working my way through dozens and dozens of germanium transistors, I still haven't found one that sounds as good as Darwin's. It was a 2SB172 that came from the cannibalized 1965 Mitsubishi transistor radio (remember when radios were evaluated in terms of how many transistors they had?) that I bought with my summer's earnings from picking strawberries at the Experimental Farm. Found lots more 172s at A.D.D. and elsewhere, but never one the equal.


Does anyone have any info on Darwin or anyone who may have gear that passed thru this shop


mhammer said:


> I always wondered what Doug's widow did with all his stuff. Can't think of a better home for it.
> 
> I popped down the very first day and picked up a Boss RPH-10 phaser that I had my eye on for a few years now. Took that sucker apart, installed an envelope follower and am now the proud owner of a 12-stage envelope-controlled phaser. Yowza!!
> 
> Darwin told me that there are a bunch of oddball dysfunctional things in the back that I would be interested in but that they would not likely come out of hiding until February. I'm waiting for half-synthesizers, busted pickups in need of rewinding, and other things that only a well-trained eye might find of value.
> 
> It's actually a pity he's shutting down shop now. A local friend of mine with an exquisite collection of things recently passed away. His widow indicated to me that she would contact me to help her sift through the basement and price stuff, and a lot of it would do nicely on consignment at Retrotown. I figured I would let her do that according to her own schedule. Unfortunately, her schedule won't be Darwin's.
> 
> I sold Darwin a little Dallas Rangemaster clone somewhere around the time you left, maybe a little before. I'm told he still keeps it on his pedalboard, which I consider an honour. Never should have sold it to him, though. I thought I'd be able to make another one of equal quality, but after working my way through dozens and dozens of germanium transistors, I still haven't found one that sounds as good as Darwin's. It was a 2SB172 that came from the cannibalized 1965 Mitsubishi transistor radio (remember when radios were evaluated in terms of how many transistors they had?) that I bought with my summer's earnings from picking strawberries at the Experimental Farm. Found lots more 172s at A.D.D. and elsewhere, but never one the equal.


i need to get in touch with Darwin or anyone from retro town music. I’m trying to find a les Paul deluxe, 70’s. Was sold to them ten years ago.
Any info would be amazing. Thank you internet!


----------



## Chito

He runs the Annual Ottawa Guitar Show and Musician's Market. Whcih didn't happen last year and probably not this year either. That's where I see him. He plays with the Cooper Brothers. Maybe you can contact him through the band site.


----------



## Corey1278

Thanks!
C


----------



## mhammer

When it's not a pandemic regime, he works Tuesdays and Thursdays at the repair bench at St. John's Music on Merivale. They can put you in touch with him.


----------



## Corey1278

Thanks again!


----------

